# Gaggia Paros



## michaelpwood (Dec 17, 2011)

Hiya everyone ! I have just pulled some really nice shots from my recently acquired second hand Paros. I have read that the grinder is a bit suspect but it seems fine to me. Has anyone out there got any Paros tips, hints, comments etc .... Indeed has anyone else out there got a Paros ?!?!

I have been converted ..... and it looks the 'business'!


----------



## michaelpwood (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh dear!

I seem to be on my own out here. Oh well. Best have another coffee then.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

paros is not a bad machine, internals are same as classic so the espresso side should be spot on, make sure you descale regularly as they are a right bugger to service, the grinder is not a bad one just dont grind it dry and dont use frozen beans and that is the same for all grinders, PLEASE DONT USE FROZEN BEANS. the moisture will knacker the grinder. have fun with machine. if you need any accessories, seals frothers etc just ask

happy new year

mark


----------

